# Thinking about Malaysia



## freeheeler (Mar 18, 2012)

While retirement may be a couple of years away (5-7) I feel it's time to start looking for somewhere that i want to move to. I live in california but cannot wait to leave this place.

I have had some friends that have visited Malaysia and who will be moving there shortly. they have nothing but praise for the country.

I am planning a visit there, either late this year or early next year and i am looking for some help and advice on possible places to visit.

Apart from KL, what other cities are worth looking for?

I'm not a big city person, but would not want to live to far away (20 - 25mins drive) from the stores/malls

I would like to own my own house with garden!

I want access to gymnasiums!

Are there any nice cities/towns/suburbs close to KL and also close to the water?

How much approximately does medical insurance cost per year/month?


I'm sure i will think of lots more questions as the trip comes closer

Thank you

Martin


----------



## hando4949 (Jun 22, 2009)

The chances of getting a reply on this site is about the same as finding a dentist that will not hurt. You can have hundreds of reads, yet you are lucky to get 2 reply, apparently it it is only for people that are wanting to move to Malaysia, not actually living here. If there are any expats here it appears they only think of themselves, and are not prepared to help anyone.


----------



## Jacket (Mar 8, 2012)

freeheeler said:


> I live in california but cannot wait to leave this place.


As Baz Luhrmann said, "Live in California once, but leave before it makes you soft" 



freeheeler said:


> Apart from KL, what other cities are worth looking for?


In order:

1. Penang
2. Kota Kinabalu
3. Kuching
4. Kuantan



freeheeler said:


> Are there any nice cities/towns/suburbs close to KL and also close to the water?


If you mean water with good beaches and swimming - no. There is port Klang to the west - I've not been there but I don't think its somewhere you'd want to live.


----------



## jamietanahrata (Apr 11, 2012)

*try cameron highlands in malaysia*

Dear Martin,

I live here in Tanah Rata, in Cameron Highlands (Malaysia)
The temperature here is a cool 17 degrees and it is the same the
whole year through. Tanah Rata is the Village (and it is a growing town).
The real sign of progress is that you can find "Starbucks" coffee here.
It is not a town for nightlife though.
However you can travel to the nearest city, Ipoh for shopping, nightlife and good Chinese food and eateries. You have a daily coach at 8am,11am, 3pm and 6pm.
If you need information, please pm or email me.


----------



## jamietanahrata (Apr 11, 2012)

*cost of living and medical insurance*

Dear Martin,

It is possible to buy apartments, houses (link), bungalows or rent.
Rental starts from rm500 to rm2000 for most apartments
Apartments usually costs rm250,000 onwards

Cameron Highlands is far away from the coast and is at least 5 hours by carto the nearest island, Pulau Pangkor. Islands are better in the East Coast (near to Kuantan town, Kuala Terengganu and Pulau Perhentian and Redang).

Medical insurance (prepaid) are obtainable from IHM at rm1600rm if you around 40+ years old and around rm2000.00+ per year if you are older.

But I advise that you do a short stay of a mimimum 6 months then only make a serious decision.

Malaysia is a good place and also as a base to live and travel within Asia.


----------



## roystevenung (Apr 18, 2012)

freeheeler said:


> While retirement may be a couple of years away (5-7) I feel it's time to start looking for somewhere that i want to move to. I live in california but cannot wait to leave this place.
> 
> I have had some friends that have visited Malaysia and who will be moving there shortly. they have nothing but praise for the country.
> 
> ...


Hi Martin, apart from KL, Penang would definitely be the place to settle down. Like some had mentioned, its a little lay back city, great food with decent night life.

On the Penang island, to buy a house with a garden (corner lot) may cost RM1.5m~2m. However, if you don't mind travelling, getting a semi-D double storey house on the mainland may cost RM 500K~700K.

There seems to be some condo projects based on reclaimed land in Penang, that you can conveniently park your boat (unless you own a Titanic, we'd have to find a bigger parking bay for it). However I was informed that the price for those condos are in RM mils.

Stores/malls here flourish like mushrooms hence you need not worry on where to buy your gouda cheese. Gyms are also available with membership, no worries on that (but if you want to have sexy girl instructor with ABS!, you might have to dig deeper for the membership fees) and of course Penang is surrounded by water, as it's an island.

In terms of medical insurance (this is where my expertise comes in handy ). For a 40+ the annual premium would be RM 2.5K~RM3K with a decent 2 bedded room at one of the many private hospitals at Penang Island, guaranteed renewal contract (you don't wanna get screwed once you start claiming).

Insurance charge goes up by age, hence it all depends on when you get it & how long it has to accumulate cash values, unless it's a term with and attached medical rider. Preexisting illnesses sadly will definitely be excluded, subject to the waiting period/medical health declaration.

Anyone above 50 would be subjected to go for a small & simple health test. If you're planning for the health insurance, I'd say for a 50+, having RM 3-4K/annum get you a decent no frills coverage.

However, that amount might change in 5-7 years time.

Roy, Prudential


----------



## w33zer (Apr 24, 2012)

freeheeler said:


> While retirement may be a couple of years away (5-7) I feel it's time to start looking for somewhere that i want to move to. I live in california but cannot wait to leave this place.
> 
> I have had some friends that have visited Malaysia and who will be moving there shortly. they have nothing but praise for the country.
> 
> ...






Penang should be the good place for Expat.

1.access to every place is near.
2. nice View. 
3. good food
4. peaceful compare to KL because everyone is rushing here and there 
5. can get a house with nice view + gardening and near to gym 


location should think about is:-

Pearl view
Marina bay
belisa court
tanjung tokong area
and many more


do update me if you would like to know more about penang. thank you



Calvin Fong
+60172235599


----------



## Joel Goh (May 21, 2012)

freeheeler said:


> While retirement may be a couple of years away (5-7) I feel it's time to start looking for somewhere that i want to move to. I live in california but cannot wait to leave this place.
> 
> I have had some friends that have visited Malaysia and who will be moving there shortly. they have nothing but praise for the country.
> 
> ...


I can say that Penang is the best place to live in! If you wish to go far from city, YES there is! You can search for Batu Feringghi area. Very peaceful and a nice place to live in. Search for nice food? AWW... THE BEST IN MALAYSIA= PENANG! haha~ medical insurance would be different according to your age. So you would probably search for local insurance agent. Perhaps I can intro to you one as I did met one through a friend of mine in Malaysia. Hey, any problem you are facing in Malaysia, feel free to ask me! I would glad to help you and any expat out there! 

Cheers buddy!


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm not a big city person, but would not want to live to far away (20 - 25mins drive) from the stores/malls

If so, there are a few smaller cities other than KL that might be suitable. I suggest that you weigh your priorities: beach, garden, gym etc
then consider West KL, Seremban, Penang or East Malaysia Kuching/ Kota Kinabalu with beach/malls/gyms etc

The friendliness of residents in a state/city will be my first priority- a close perfect fit when I relocate/retire etc. I prefer to retire in a place where the neighbours actually smile and recognise me on sight.


----------



## dreschan (Jun 18, 2012)

i think in the Fraser Hill also a nice place to stay if really want to have Banglow and cold weather


----------



## w33zer (Apr 24, 2012)

lorgnette said:


> I'm not a big city person, but would not want to live to far away (20 - 25mins drive) from the stores/malls
> 
> If so, there are a few smaller cities other than KL that might be suitable. I suggest that you weigh your priorities: beach, garden, gym etc
> then consider West KL, Seremban, Penang or East Malaysia Kuching/ Kota Kinabalu with beach/malls/gyms etc
> ...




Hi lorgnette,

I would suggest you Penang. small cities, good seaview, 5min drive to mall 15min drive to beach. 

You can also go to my site and view under project Penang there are a short video about Penang. 
cocfproperty.com or you can email me so that I can brief you more. [email protected]


----------



## Rusty 747 (Apr 12, 2009)

roystevenung said:


> Hi Martin, apart from KL, Penang would definitely be the place to settle down. Like some had mentioned, its a little lay back city, great food with decent night life.
> 
> On the Penang island, to buy a house with a garden (corner lot) may cost RM1.5m~2m. However, if you don't mind travelling, getting a semi-D double storey house on the mainland may cost RM 500K~700K.
> 
> ...


Hi Roy,

Very interested to read your comments about medical insurance. I am British, 50 and married to a Malaysian - 39. We are looking for medical insurance that will cover both of us as we have just bought a condo in Penang and will be resident there from early 2013.

Can you PM me with anything that you think might be suitable please.


----------

